# Was zum selbst aufbauen



## BetaTheDude (13. November 2014)

Heyho zusammen 

 ich bin zwar noch neu hier im Forum, aber ich suche euch nach Rat auf.

 Zurzeit hab ich ein bisschen Geld zurückgelegt und auch gut Zeit also dacht ich mir mal was zusammen basteln wär mal ne "günstige" Alternative.

Da ich leider nicht sehr viel Ahnung von den einzelnen Komponenten habe.

Weiß ich nur welches Gehäuse und Mainboard ich haben will.


Gehäuse: Aerocool Mechatron Midi-Tower (ATX)

Mainboard: -



Bei den anderen Teilen wüsste ich nicht welche überhaupt Gaming technisch was taugen oder ob sie in das Mainboard passen würden.
Ich Würde mich über Beratung  oder nützliche Links freuen. 
MfG Yannick aka Beta

EDIT: Suche zwischen 1000-1500€.


----------



## Enisra (13. November 2014)

ich bin ja jetzt ganz fies und sage:
Nimm nicht das Mainboard, das ist zu teuer und auch eher für Übertakter gedacht, was man eher auch sein lassen sollte wenn man keine Ahnung hat
Eines für ... die Hälfte tut es auch, vorallem können die auch nicht weniger und dazu kommt hinzu das man es auch nicht sehen kann das Gehäuse auch kein Fenster hat.

Ansonsten ist eher auch die Frage was du ausgeben willst


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2014)

Du musst da natürlich auch ein Budget nennen - das Mainboard ist in der Tat nur was für absolute Übertakter-Freaks - ansonsten reicht für jede CPU locker ein Modell für 70-90€, und auch zum Übertakten sind genug Modelle für 120-130€ vorhanden, mit denen man gut übertakten kann. Ganz allgemein ist Übertakten aber derzeit mit einem fetten Aufpreis verbunden und bringt gar nicht mal sonderlich was.


----------



## BetaTheDude (13. November 2014)

Danke wie schon gesagt ich habe keine Ahnung ob das was taugt ^^ ausgeben zwischen 1000-1500 wenn weniger auch nicht schlecht. Interessante Denkweise ist mir gar nicht bewusste gewesen ^^ das man die teile drinne nicht sieht. Mir gehts auch mehr darum das ich erstmal für die neuen Release bald vorbereitet bin. Ich Edit das noch oben hast, du nen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## Enisra (13. November 2014)

nja, es ist nicht nur so ein Dicker Aufpreis, aber wenn man so keine Ahnung hat, was jetzt Negativer Klingt als es gemeint ist, sollte man halt die Finger davon lassen. Ich würde es nämlich nicht ausschließen das einige halt mal nen Rechner gegrillt haben, da die einfach mal die Spannung um 1 ganze Volt erhöht haben


----------



## BetaTheDude (13. November 2014)

Klar, aber ich habe mir den Sammelthread durchgelesen und ich keine Ahung vom Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis das zusammenbauen ist kein Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2014)

Also:

CPU Xeon E3-1231v3 ca 220€
CPU-Kühler zB Arctic Freezer 13 Co oder Alpenföhn Brocken Eco ca 25€
Mainboard: H97- Chipsatz um die 80€ - zB ASRock H97 Pro4, oder Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3
8GB mit 2x4GB oder direkt 16GB (an sich derzeit noch nicht nötig) 2x8GB DDR3-1600-RAM mit 1,5V, zB Crucial Ballistix Sport CL9 für 65€ bzw 130€
SSD zB ADATA SP900 oder Crucial MX100 mit 240 bzw 256 GB => 90-100€
Festplatte SATA3, 7200U/Min und 3,5 Zoll, je nach Deiner Wahl mit zB 1000GB ca 50€, 2000GB ca 70€, 3000GB ca 90€
Ne AMD R9 290 zB von MSI die Gaming 4G => 280€   oder ca 6-7% schneller im Schnitt und weniger Strombedarf eine Nvidia GTX 970, mit 2-3 Lüftern ab ca 330€ - mehr macht keinen Sinn, da zahlst Du direkt 200€ Aufpreis für vlt 10% mehr Leistung
Netzteil: Markenmodell mit 450-550W und Effizienz ab 88% aufwärts, abnehmbare Kabel (besser einzubauen) ca. 70€  - zB Cooler Master VS V550SM oder Corsair CM550M
DVD-Brenner, egal, Hauptsache SATA und kein "Slim" (wäre für Notebooks) 15€

und dann halt noch Dein Wunschgehäuse.

Das sind selbst mit 2000GB HDD und der Nvidia-Karte dann ca 1100-1050 Euro - mehr auszugeben lohnt sich von der Leistung her nicht. Das wäre jetzt ein PC, den man nicht übertakten kann. Mit Übertaktionsoptionen zahlst Du für ein solides Board und die nötige CPU locker 100-150€ drauf.


----------



## BetaTheDude (13. November 2014)

Danke für die für die schnelle Beratung


----------



## iPol0nski (13. November 2014)

Ich habe nochmal einen Vorschlag falls du deine 1500€ wirklich ausnutzen willst:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI R9 290X Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-001R)
1 x ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz
1 x Corsair Hydro Series H110 (CW-9060014-WW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Das wäre auch zum Übertakten gut Geeignet und du hast sehr hohe Gaming Performance! Damit sollten alle neunen Spiele auf höchsten Einstellungen laufen.
Hier hast du sowohl eine gute Kühlung als auch ein gutes Board. Hier brauchst du aber auch ein großes Gehäuse um die Kühlung unter zu bringen.

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst würde ich dieses System nehmen:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790, 4x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x MSI R9 290X Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-001R)
1 x ASUS H97-Plus (90MB0IN0-M0EAY0)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Arctic Freezer 13
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Auch das reicht auf alle Fälle für alle neuen Games! 

Nochmal zu beiden Pc's:
- klar über Geschmack beim Gehäuse kann man sich nicht Streiten von daher kann man da natürlich auch was anderes nehmen.
- 8 Gb Arbeitsspeicher reichen momentan aus, wobei die neusten Spiele teilweise schon 6Gb und mehr auf höchsten Details benötigen also wer sparen will kann auch nur 8 Gb nehmen
- der i7 ist natürlich Teurer als ein Xeon E3 aber bei einem Buget von über 1000€ kann man den auf alle Fälle nehmen
- dank der 500 Gb SSD haste viel Platz für die neuen Spiele und immer kurze Ladezeiten  für den Rest haste noch die 1 Tb HDD
- auch beim Netzteil gibts noch Sparpotential, allerdings sind die abnehmbaren Kabel natürlich für die Ordnung im Gehäuse von Vorteil. Außerdem das das Netzteil eine hohe Effizienz und spart somit Strom!


----------



## BetaTheDude (14. November 2014)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus  aber ich denke 8 Gb können es schon sein und dachte eher an 2 Tb HDD. Danke für Ratschlag


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2014)

naja, gut schaut der aus
ist aber zu teuer


----------



## Typhalt (14. November 2014)

Also ich dachte, dass es sich n icht mehr lohnt die r9 290X zu nehmen?! Ich hab auch schon Tests gesehen, wo ne r9 290 OC die gleiche leitung bringt und noch bis zu 50€ günstiger ist. Des mit der r9 290X würde ich mir noch mal überlegen...


----------



## iPol0nski (14. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, gut schaut der aus
> ist aber zu teuer


Naja is im Buget, Herboys Vorschlag ist natürlich billiger! Auch mit einer 2 Tb HDD wäre das kein Problem, aber es ist dafür auch wirklich High-End. 

Und bei diesem Buget würde ich doch zur R9 290X greifen, da man so auch länger Gerüstet sein sollte und 50€ mehr oder weniger machen da auch keinen Unterschied


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2014)

iPol0nski schrieb:


> Naja is im Buget, Herboys Vorschlag ist natürlich billiger! Auch mit einer 2 Tb HDD wäre das kein Problem, aber es ist dafür auch wirklich High-End.
> 
> Und bei diesem Buget würde ich doch zur R9 290X greifen, da man so auch länger Gerüstet sein sollte und 50€ mehr oder weniger machen da auch keinen Unterschied



ja und? es war vielleicht im Budget, aber das bedeutet ja nicht das man es auch komplett ausnutzen muss, vorallem wenn es nur ein geringes Leistungsplus bekommt


----------



## Typhalt (14. November 2014)

iPol0nski schrieb:


> Und bei diesem Buget würde ich doch zur R9 290X greifen, da man so auch länger Gerüstet sein sollte und 50€ mehr oder weniger machen da auch keinen Unterschied




Naja wenn überhaupt sollte er dann vielleicht zur GTX970 greifen?!?! Aber ich bin immer noch davon überzeugt, dass die r9 290 locker reicht. Alleine wenn man sich im Internet die Benchmarktests raus sucht, sieht man das die r9 290 und r9 290X wirklich nur einen ganz minimalen unterschied bringen, da muss man echt 2 mal überlegen ob dieser geringe unterschied wirklich um die 50€ wert sind. Alleine wenn man spiele Benchmarks ansieht, haben die gerade mal 3-6 FPS unterschied


----------



## iPol0nski (15. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja und? es war vielleicht im Budget, aber das bedeutet ja nicht das man es auch komplett ausnutzen muss, vorallem wenn es nur ein geringes Leistungsplus bekommt



Ich schreibe ja niemand vor was er machen soll...aber ich mache das halt so wie ich es bei diesem Buget machen würde. Ob einem das Leistungsplus von 5-10% halt 200-300€ wert ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden! Wenn es nur darum ginge einen Pc zusammen zu stellen mit dem man alle neuen Games problemlos spielen kann braucht mann keine 1000€+ auszugeben. man bekommt schon mit 800€ ein Top System hin!


----------

